
Researchers develop cross-browser fingerprinting technique - anotherturn
It&#x27;s been known since around ~2010 that browsing the web with javascript enabled allows third parties to track you across the internet irrespective of whether you have DNT&#x2F;cookies enabled or use incognito mode. It seems that now similar approaches can be used to track you even if you use different browsers [1] and the source is available if not fully complete [2].<p>Quite a good talk on this last year at MS Research[3].<p>This raises a question - will we see users start to disable javascript in the same way as they have started to enable DNT and (to a degree disable cookies)?<p>[1]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ghacks.net&#x2F;2017&#x2F;02&#x2F;14&#x2F;researchers-develop-cross-browser-fingerprinting-technique<p>[2]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Song-Li&#x2F;cross_browser<p>[3]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=5Y1Y96jC5AA
======
brudgers
1\. To directly submit a link, leave the |text| field empty on the submit
page.

2\. Often there is little need to explain why a link was submitted because it
is assumed that the person submitting it thought it was helpful or
interesting.

3\. But it is ok to add a regular comment after the story appears on the |new|
page.

Good luck.

~~~
anotherturn
okay, I will bare this in mind for future submissions

